# Baking & Pastry Certificate Scholarships?



## katj012 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum, and have just signed up to get my certificate in Baking & Pastry (so I can learn while I work!).

Are there any scholarships available to students going through the certificate program?  I have only found scholarships for degrees so far.

Any help would be wonderful - thank you! 
 

Kat


----------



## futurechef85 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello Im doing baking/pastry too and I have been looking as well and cant really find anything. I found a list of organizations that offer culinary arts scholarships, but nothing really specifically for baking/pastry artshttp://www.chef2chef.net/culinary-institute/scholarship-grant/resources.htm People call me Kat too. Where are you going to school at?


----------



## ziee (Dec 7, 2010)

hello there.

just want to ask did both of you manage to find scholarship for pastry art???

im looking for it to.

aythng bout pastry plaese update me.

thx..

good bless ~


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

*RBA* *Scholarship list*

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## ziee (Dec 7, 2010)

i forgot to mention. im from Malaysia.

is this scholarship also open for Malaysia student.?

and tq for the sharing the information./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## futurebaker (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm going to Lincoln Culinary Institute in Hartford, CT and I need as many grants and scholarships I can get to pay for the $30,000 tuition of the International Baking and Pastry Program I enrolled in. I already filled out my FASFA form, and I am searching almost every night and stressing over the scholarships, hoping that they won't be a scam or anything. I want to avoid loans until it is a last resort. I begin class in September 2013. Is there anyone that can help me with this? (the program is about 2 years and a certificate program) That's my story so far, I just need some help for my future to be not a dim one.


----------



## jaderose69 (Oct 8, 2011)

I graduated from Lincoln it's a one year program and it's ok not great but ok.  I am starting at Culinary Institute of America in April and I wish I had just gone there in the first place.


----------



## konditoralex (May 10, 2010)

When I was a student at Johnson & Wales in the Baking and Pastry Program (An amazing program), I received a James Beard Scholarship.


----------



## futurebaker (Jan 9, 2013)

Haha its been a while, and a lot has happened:

I have denied going into the Lincoln Culinary Institute, and decided to switch from the National Guard to the ARMY. I found out that the ARMY has a lot more for me than the Guard after all. So now Im waiting for me to swear in after so much waiting and paperwork.

Anyways, I dont think I am in need of scholarships anymore. Haha, dont really know why I'm posting this, but Im glad I didnt go to Lincoln after all. thanks for recommending that.


----------

